# NHL Center Ice



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Why does Dish Network not pick up HD broadcasts of games originating from Canada? If it's 2 US based teams, both HD and SD broadcasts are offered. But if it's a Canadian team, only the SD broadcast is offered, never the HD as well.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I think the NHL Network has exclusive rights to Canadian HD broadcasts.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Online packages of NBA and NHL have Canadian HD feeds yet Directv and Dish do not. Actually SNET-Ontario is the only feed used in CI on Directv.

NHL has never responded why CBC and other SNET feeds are not available.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ehren said:


> Online packages of NBA and NHL have Canadian HD feeds yet Directv and Dish do not. Actually SNET-Ontario is the only feed used in CI on Directv.
> 
> NHL has never responded why CBC and other SNET feeds are not available.


There's been other Canadian HD feeds this year, like TSN & (I believe) CBC, on DirecTV.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

"ehren" said:


> Online packages of NBA and NHL have Canadian HD feeds yet Directv and Dish do not. Actually SNET-Ontario is the only feed used in CI on Directv.
> 
> NHL has never responded why CBC and other SNET feeds are not available.


It costs money to get the HD feeds besides the ones Dish and DirecTV already have from the RSNs they carry. The NHL only provides SD feeds. For the MLB package, MLB requires each RSN to provide an HD feed.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> There's been other Canadian HD feeds this year, like TSN & (I believe) CBC, on DirecTV.


i would be shocked if that was true.

I see a bunch of SD feeds for the Canadian broadcasts on the Directv CI schedule at their website.

I have GameCenter on my Roku and every home and away game is in HD. Tired of satellite never delivering.


----------



## blackhawkzone (Nov 30, 2007)

its true. look at the directtv forums to see more

there has been cbc feeds, all of the sportsnet feeds and the tsn regional feeds.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I dont doubt you, I just laugh that their own website schedule is wrong


----------

